
AT&T is reportedly mulling a possible sale of DirecTV - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/att-mulling-possible-sale-of-directv-deal-report-2020-8
======
whereistimbo
Lol. Profit of cable seems to be less relevant to a company like AT&T.
Especially with most enjoyable content is already available on OTT services
like YouTube, Netflix, and Instagram.

~~~
whereistimbo
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200829101916/https://www.youtu...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200829101916/https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIc1-wxSJgpNqpxNxSjs7dYXTVMOn9quR&disable_polymer=true)
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200829102432/https://www.youtu...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200829102432/https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLIc1-wxSJgpNoJkkukIFnR2w7DeBktDTI&disable_polymer=true)

